# Power Help!



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

Im having some trouble getting a lot of power into my swing

( i can post my swing if needed)

but i hit max 200 yards

my friends drive 250 


Now what they say is i'm mostly using just my arms and a little bit of my body

Any tips on how to get my full body into it


----------



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

Ill take a video of my swing so i can get some feed back


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

a video will definatly help, but sans video, the back swing starts from the top (shoulders) and works down, like a spring coiling. the downswing starts from the ground up, hips and legs leading, pulling the shoulders, which pull the hands. Where most "lose" the power is allowing the wrists to lose the angle too soon. Look at the pros
when the hands get even with the right thigh on the down swing (right hand golfers) they still have retained the 90 degree wrist hinge (this is the lag that is spoken about). The relationship of the left forearm and the club shaft is still approx 90 degrees at that point. Most of us are lucky to have 120 degrees between the left forearm and club shaft at that point


----------



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, i appreciate it a lot.

This should help me alot actually ill take a before video (of what i used to do)and a after video( trying what u told me)

see if there are more problems and what not


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

have you been fitted for your driver? It makes an amazing difference to get the right club head and shaft for your swing


----------



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

stevel1017 said:


> have you been fitted for your driver? It makes an amazing difference to get the right club head and shaft for your swing


No i didnt know that was an option to be honest, i will defiantly look into that.

im going to a golf store tomorow ill ask them about getting it higherd or lower


----------

